# How does an Aussie move to california and start growing?



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm sick of growing illegally in australia, a few years ago i was thrown off a cliff and fractured my lower spine, although i can walk now im in alot of pain and chose to grow n smoke becasue i refuse to meet up with dealers on the street. I hate feeling like a criminal and i wish to leave this country, I have alittle bit of money behind me and was thinking how difficult it would be to live in Cali and grow for myself and even for the despensaries or be a care giver for other patiences. any advice on this would be much appreciated, i guess if it was that easy half the world would have moved there by now.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

bump bump!!!!


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would go by plane otherwise it will be a long wet walk.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

u mean swim


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

Depends on who you are. My buddy told me this story about this dude named God....... ahhh nevermind you wouldnt believe it either.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

u mean jesus


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah that is the dudes kid!!!!! How did you know? You know my buddy Steve?


----------



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

probably not


----------



## golddog (Oct 15, 2010)

LeeroySlim said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm sick of growing illegally in australia, a few years ago i was thrown off a cliff and fractured my lower spine, although i can walk now im in alot of pain and chose to grow n smoke becasue i refuse to meet up with dealers on the street. I hate feeling like a criminal and i wish to leave this country, I have alittle bit of money behind me and was thinking how difficult it would be to live in Cali and grow for myself and even for the despensaries or be a care giver for other patiences. any advice on this would be much appreciated, i guess if it was that easy half the world would have moved there by now.


Hey slim,

Check out this website : http://canorml.org/ This is the California Normal site.

This should have all of the info you are looking for. I'll take a stab at it.

First you need a California ID or Drivers license. So I don't know if you need to be a resident or not (live here 6 months).

Then you go and get your card. You can grow 6 plants and 12 babies, just to start. That's the easy part.

Growing for a living, well.... everybody wants to


----------



## stumps (Oct 15, 2010)

lol to funny. I would try anywhere but cali. You also have Wa and Or. on the west coast. A 100k house in Wa will cost 5-800k in cali.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cali is a big state dude and I have been looking at house there for 4 months and Have found hundreds of nice houses for 150-200K. And if you are going to move to a legal state Cali is definately where to be.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

thanx both of u guys plus rep, got some reading to do. id just be happy to get over there and be legal. im sick of this paranoid life style


----------



## stumps (Oct 15, 2010)

As much as I don't like Wa, you could never make me live In Ca. I could go on for days why not to. But to each there own. Ca would be the place with the least worries of law.


----------



## mrboots (Oct 15, 2010)

Legally moving to the United States is a pretty difficult process. It takes a lot of time and money. You should start by talking to a lawyer over here. I know a few people who have moved here and a good lawyer made the difference.


----------



## newatit2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Leeroy Slim better watch out I here that California will have a gaint earthquake and fall into the ocean. LMAO good luck Leeroy Slim with what you do


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

He can float on his resevoir.


----------



## stumps (Oct 15, 2010)

When not if that quake comes won't mater where you are.


----------



## mrboots (Oct 15, 2010)

If that quake comes I'll be a lot closer to the beach.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Oct 15, 2010)

the money isnt a problem i got a large pay out from my accident, but ill deff look into a good lawyer i think thats the way to go


----------



## stumps (Oct 15, 2010)

It will start in yellowstone and take out the west coast and most of the midwest and in turn the rest of the planet. Oh wait Sorry saw that on doom and gloom tv.


----------



## Pipeomatic (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, talk to a lawyer, Im guessing, you need to have a clean criminal backround(Not getting caught and all) A VISA i belive its good for 3 moths, While you are there talk to a lawyer, try finding a job and you two toghether fill out a form for extended visa with permition to work.. And its up to the gov to see if they want you..


----------

